# Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?



## funkmann (29. September 2015)

*Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

Hallo, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Top-Blow-Kühler und einem Tower-Kühler? Erfüllen die beide den gleichen Zweck oder besteht da ein Unterschied?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. September 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

Arbeitest du wieder dein persönliches FAQ auf? 

Top-Blower und normale Tower-Kühler unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich durch die Laufrichtung ihrer Lüfter.
Top-Blower pusten Richtung Platine und können daher auch die Kühlkörper auf dem Board selbst (sofern vorhanden) unterstützen. Dieses Konzept wird zum Beispiel bei OC, in kleinen, stickigen Gehäusen oder bei billigen Boards mit unzureichender Mosfet-Kühlung empfohlen (insbesondere bei FX-Prozessoren). 

Normale Tower-Kühler hingegen befördern die Luft direkt Richtung Heck und harmonieren daher meist besser mit dem Airflow im Gehäuse. Hier finden sich meist auch die potenteren, voluminöseren Kühlkörper.


----------



## NerdFlanders (29. September 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

Google hilft  Wenn man genau den Thread Titel sucht kommt das: Noctua NH-C12P vs. Noctua NH-U 12P - Vorteile/Nachteile ? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## azzih (29. September 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

Äh ja beide kühlen die CPU, ergo gleicher Zweck 

Ansonsten haben Tower Küher meist mehr Kühlfläche und nen besseren Air-Flow im Gehäuse, was sie normalerweise zu den besseren Kühlern macht. Top-Blow nimmt man wenn man kompakte Ausmaße braucht, vor allem in der Höhe, bei kleinen Gehäusen. Dazu kühlen sie etwas die  Spannungswandler des Boards mit (meiner Meinung nach eher ein geringer Effekt).

In der Regel bist du mit guten Tower Kühlern besser beraten, gibt auch viel mehr Auswahl da.


----------



## funkmann (29. September 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

Ok vielen Dank!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Top-Blow-Kühler und Tower-Kühler?*

funkmen,

wie alt bist Du? Es ist jetzt das fünfte Thema zu Deiner einfachen Frage.
Willst Du nur ein bisschen reden, kannst Du dich nicht entscheiden,
sind die 40,-€ für einen Macho 120 Rev. A wirklich soviel?
Er passt bei Dir rein und mehr Kühlleistung gibt es nicht bis 150mm.

Halt, einen neuen Kühlzwerg gibt es noch, vielleicht gefällt Dir der:
Der baut allerdings sehr lang, die Lüfter müssten im Gehäuse vorne
und in der mitte sein, nicht hinten.
EKL Alpenföhn Atlas https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-atlas-84000000124-a1302535.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Test: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...oehn-atlas-ein-kleiner-knirps-ganz-gross.html

Und trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, der Ninja 4 hätte die größte Kühlleistung


----------

